# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  histogram equalization در پردازش تصویر چیست؟

## پناه پناهی

histogram equalizationدر پردازش تصویر چیست؟

----------


## rahnema1

روشی برای بهبود نمایش یک تصویر هست از دو طریق
1. اگه هیستوگرام تصویر به صورت جمع شده باشه یعنی دامنه درجات خاکستری تصویر یک دامنه محدود باشه، این روش میاد این دامنه را به تمام دامنه تصویر گسترش میده مثلا هیستوگرام تصویر مقادیر بین 1 تا 50 را در بر بگیره این روش اولا میاد اینها را به مقادیر بین 0 تا 255 گسترش میده تا کنتراست افزایش پیدا کنه
2. سعی می کنه فراوانی درجات خاکستری را با هم برابر کنه به طوری که شکل هیستوگرام یک شکل تخت پیدا کنه ( در حالت معمولی هیستوگرام ممکنه به شکل یک زنگ باشه)

----------

